

“Thank You For Playing” film review - mjohn
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2015/09/thank-you-for-playing-film-review-a-beautiful-tragic-attempt-to-press-pause/

======
sireat
This film steers into "Grave of the Fireflies" territory, something that may
be great, but you have trouble watching it once without weeping.

